# Well it’s lent again



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Best wishes to all of you

I’ll meet you again at Easter hopefully 

Take care if yourselves

Till then 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

See you at Easter Sandra. Not sure what I will give up. It should be cake as I do have a weakness for it. I could not even bring myself to type "wine" in place of cake so no good going there I don't think


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Give up religion as it's dangerous to all our health.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im giving it a go. Diet and no booze. 

Maybe you should have a sweepstake as to how long it will last.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Im giving it a go. Diet and no booze.
> 
> Maybe you should have a sweepstake as to how long it will last.


Has it finished yet ? 🍷🥐🍳🥓🌮🍔🍦🍟🍱🍕🍗🌭🥃🥃🍹🍺🍺🍻🥂

Just a few possibilities there.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Im giving it a go. Diet and no booze.
> 
> Maybe you should have a sweepstake as to how long it will last.


To the end of the sentence.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why is there no Dislick button on here?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Why is there no Dislick button on here?


'Cos too much licking is bad for the diss diet ? >

Diets ALWAYS start on the same day; TOMORROW....... :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fail. Outside Morrisons. Awaiting booze delivery. Big music session tonight and you can't do it without booze. It's the law.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Fail. Outside Morrisons. Awaiting booze delivery. Big music session tonight and you can't do it without booze. It's the law.


DISLIKE...……….

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Almost 3 days, wow.
Maybe if your music went without booze we would be able to listen to it :theviking::laughing8:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Almost 3 days, wow.
> Maybe if your music went without booze we would be able to listen to it :theviking::laughing8:


Rubbish! Ill just leave this here. My masterpiece done fully loaded with Scotch. :headbang:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

60 seconds and I quit. I really did try but couldn't stand it. Sorry Baz must try harder.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just stop trying would be the best idea. >
I didn´t have to listen because I already suffered a minute of it elsewhere.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No appreciation of proper music you lot! Im wasted on here! Or maybe just wasted.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> No appreciation of proper music you lot! Im wasted on here! Or maybe just wasted.


You have a special kind of `music´ Barry that have special kind of listeners who are either tone deaf or just deaf. :grin2:> and if they are not the latter they soon will be.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Barry's music is excellent played with the volume knob turned up to the maximum 

(. and the mute button pressed firmly into operation . )

Just saying, like....

But that will probably earn me a strike on another excellent forum. :surprise:


----------

